# Hamm Thank You.



## Hamish (Jun 17, 2007)

I would just like to thank Tony and Steve for another great job done even with so many odds against us we got there and back. :no1:

Thanks to Lynn for the cakes ( i still have your tupperware box :lol2

and thanks to dropkickmurphy, the_tick, young gun, john and nathan, graham and jack, damian and nathan, and way to many others to remember you all know who you are. thanks for making the show a very enjoyable experiance and i hope to catch up with you all soon :2thumb:

to those i disturbed with my snoring tough luck guys :lol2: i got some sleep so screw you lot :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## jack007 (Apr 27, 2008)

:2thumb: Thanks for the mention. And tony and steve did a great job of setting this up and i really enjoyed it.

And your snoring didn't scare me it just made me laugh the person behind me was shouting at you when you were asleep and i was crying with laughter was brilliant.


----------



## Dropkickmurphy (Sep 3, 2007)

Good to see you all got back safe and well Hamish, you also managed to pick up the bargain of the show :2thumb:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

Dropkickmurphy said:


> Good to see you all got back safe and well Hamish, you also managed to pick up the bargain of the show :2thumb:


lol, had to to a scotsman didnt it eh


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> lol, had to to a scotsman didnt it eh


In fairness it was the Scottish coach and we had been on it far longer! 
Would like to thank Steve and Tony for their relentless helpfulness. At such a short notice considering all happenings - you should be knighted. James (Who everyone seemed to think was actually called Hamish!) - need I say anything? LOL
Nathan and Damien. I'll never forget now the reason people must learn to drive cars in Brighton. Offcourse Bradly who without, we would never have enough packets of sugar.

Lyne and Paul. Ya'll are funny. Tick aswell 
Actually everyone on coach two was pretty funny. Cheers everyone.

I might get a sly picture whilst the Boa settles in.


----------



## daveroyals (Jul 5, 2008)

many thanks to tony and steve 
i had a great frist time in hamm and i owe it to you guys 
special thanks to james (hamish) for a great time on the bus and all the help you gave at hamm
and thanks to the_tick for the help as well 
everyone was outstanding and i loved it 
hoping to go back in march with you guys
10 out of 10 and many more thanks
hope to see some of the great pics from hamm come on here lol 
thanks to everyone


----------



## Hamish (Jun 17, 2007)

cornmorphs said:


> lol, had to to a scotsman didnt it eh


of course i got the bargin of the show :lol2: but i would not have gotten it if it wasnt for young gun (roy) and john (charisma if i remember correct) big thanks to you guys for pointing it out to me and giving me the chance to get it :notworthy:


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

Hamish said:


> of course i got the bargin of the show :lol2: but i would not have gotten it if it wasnt for young gun (roy) and john (charisma if i remember correct) big thanks to you guys for pointing it out to me and giving me the chance to get it :notworthy:


You mean:










And aswell, Roy/John/Nathan. Top blokes. Even though Roy kept headbutting me.
And Grace!


----------



## KJ Exotics (Jun 16, 2007)

That is one nice snake


----------



## Grakky (Dec 4, 2007)

Robbie said:


> You mean:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
HUZZAH I am remembered. Sorry I was quiet, I get like that when I'm tired, plus, I was surrounded by reptile wierdos. 

omg I needed you when you when I got my coastal, the guys spoke barely any english and my german consists of knowing how to count, they had to ring their mangager or whatever to come and speak to me, and he could just only string a sentence together!


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

Huge Huge thanks to Tony and Steve, We know them personally and we get to know how much work they do and the crap they put up with from idiots and having calls at 12 midnight from Tony cus there was a problem with the coach or something i cant really remember lol

The Guys sorted us all out in ashford and even offered to order sausage and chips in ashford for everyone on coach 1. (forgot that bit didnt they)
They got us over on a last min booking on the ferry which was great, they got us to hamm with time to spare.
Tony even helped us out with waiting around for our animals and polly boxes lol 
Steve as usual was running about after Brad (what a sweetie even though he was munching the sugar lol)
Damion didnt annoy anyone on the coach this time so all was good 
You guys know we luffs ya to bits and if you need us where we are
As for the passengers that acutally acted like adults and accepte the euro tunnel was on bloody fire! Thanks to you all even though we were all knackered and hungry cold and bored not one of you kicked off a fuss about the fact we had to wait a while, or that they didnt get all the timing right for a stop in brum.
As far as i know no one wet their self on the coach so they were able to hold it lol 
To the short blone lady (cant remember ya name) we will see ya in December, Cheers for understanding that we are human and get annoyed with idiots your son is well behaved and a credit to ya lol 
The other lady with her daughter who didnt buy anything was a pleasure to meet ya hope to see you again.
The 2 bald blokes the big ones lol We will see you again hopefully was a right giggle lol 

All in all for us it was a great trip met some great people AGAIN we will be seeing ya in Dec 

PS..... See i told ya Diablo wernt that bad


----------



## the-tick (Nov 27, 2006)

Faith said:


> Huge Huge thanks to Tony and Steve, We know them personally and we get to know how much work they do and the crap they put up with from idiots and having calls at 12 midnight from Tony cus there was a problem with the coach or something i cant really remember lol
> 
> The Guys sorted us all out in ashford and even offered to order sausage and chips in ashford for everyone on coach 1. (forgot that bit didnt they)
> They got us over on a last min booking on the ferry which was great, they got us to hamm with time to spare.
> ...


pfft not even a mention 

But great thanks to the organisers and steve and tony (just kidding) and to all the other boys and girls who made the trip a great memory :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

Thanks for a good trip 

Hamish, me an John need to have a word about breeding loan shares and whatnot :whistling2::whistling2::lol2:


----------



## carisma02uk (Sep 14, 2006)

haha, well for my first time at hamm... 
i thought it was fooking awsome!!

even though ive had about 600 pi$$ed of emails from a certain yank (a few of you should know who i mean lol)
im now recovering from the truma of roys ball sweat..

im glad you all enjoyed nathan and my company i think we made some proper good mates on this trip........

Hamish what ya called it then?

i think Carisma is a good name lol...

robbie i cant wait to see how that columbian grows up!!

i have plenty of blood shed since i got that arab home!! shes mental lol...

hope you all had a good time and see you in december no doubt!!

Jon


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

the-tick said:


> pfft not even a mention
> 
> But great thanks to the organisers and steve and tony (just kidding) and to all the other boys and girls who made the trip a great memory :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


Tim you know it wouldnt have been the same with out ya 
Erm who else did i forget Jon, Nathan, Grace, Kat? and her mum and BF Vicki, Roy ermmmmm the lil lad at the front of the coach he was a sweetie, oh there are to many lol


----------



## reptileboy11 (Sep 12, 2008)

thx guys!!


----------



## Dropkickmurphy (Sep 3, 2007)

the-tick said:


> pfft not even a mention


Who was the guy wiv the girly hair and flesh tunnels that was so good at watching my bag :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

I can no longer comment about any specific incidents on this trip due to the advise i took from the police at 4 oclock this morning after 2 threatening phone calls

By all means feel free to pm or email me


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

carisma02uk said:


> haha, well for my first time at hamm...
> i thought it was fooking awsome!!
> 
> even though ive had about 600 pi$$ed of emails from a certain yank (a few of you should know who i mean lol)
> ...


Ohhhh You have to blame hamish for that one lol id love to know what was in those emails the guy was a div anyway :lol2:



Dropkickmurphy said:


> Who was the guy wiv the girly hair and flesh tunnels that was so good at watching my bag :lol2::lol2::lol2:


The-Tick (aka Tim) in the cafe?


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

carisma02uk said:


> robbie i cant wait to see how that columbian grows up!!


I'll keep ya'll updated. She took two mice last night so I'm well pleased she's settling in already.

The Motley was ace. The Arab was well behaved for me. So what she was in a bag 
Again cheers everyone. Was a good weekend. I'm not sure I've missed anyone...
Grace! Just mumble like a German person and say random numbers. Eventually, if they say 'Ja' then you've got yourself a snake


----------



## carisma02uk (Sep 14, 2006)

some people have a a nerve!!

hope everythings alright steve and tony..

the last thing we want is you two to stop running the coach we'd all be left with a massive fuel bill!! 

you boys do a awsome job and went out of your way to help everyone and fell to every becken call for all of the passengers...

i would also like to put a big thank you to paul, lin and hamish... who helped run the other coaches as a favour to all of us herpers who wanted to get to hamm..

if it wernt for you guys there would only be two busses able to run and you still paid full price like everyone else on the coach but still put 100% effort into getting us there and to try and make tony and steves life that little bit less stressfull..


it was awsome meeting you all and i will deffinatly be comming again and would like to offer my services for any help i can give..

you know where i am if you need me..

thanks Jon


----------



## carisma02uk (Sep 14, 2006)

Robbie said:


> I'll keep ya'll updated. She took two mice last night so I'm well pleased she's settling in already.
> 
> The Motley was ace. The Arab was well behaved for me. So what she was in a bag


 
well in a bag or not she still made me bleed within the first 30seconds of collection lol!!

ive placed her in her viv and shes still in the same strike possition since last night lol... psycho lol...


Jon


----------



## Hamish (Jun 17, 2007)

Young_Gun said:


> Thanks for a good trip
> 
> Hamish, me an John need to have a word about breeding loan shares and whatnot :whistling2::whistling2::lol2:


i am sure that when he hits breading size we can come to an agreement :2thumb:


----------



## lokismum (Apr 13, 2008)

again i had a great time evryone i met was fantastic, im definately going again


----------



## chameleonpaul (Dec 20, 2006)

I had a great time, met some really nice people, would love to go again, probs will be next year as Im moneyless now.
Im so glad we got there in the end, and we were early !!


----------

